# weird symptom- is this familiar to anyone?



## JaniceM (Jun 18, 2020)

A couple of mornings ago, I woke up.  It was like being on an ocean wave instead of a bed/mattress-  moving around, pulling me down.  Not sure if this is a definition of lightheadedness, but it was extreme enough that I had to crawl to the bathroom.  After prepping for the possibility of needing medical care, I sat outside to get fresh air while trying to figure out where to go and how to get there.  Within a couple of hours, it subsided.  
I had slight dizziness this morning, and a couple of times a few weeks ago, but the episode I described was the worst.  Is anyone here familiar with something like that?  

Quite a few years ago, I was diagnosed with calcium deposits in inner ear canal.  One episode was similar to the one I described, and went to ER.  That time, and other times, I was given a prescription similar to Dramamine.  In other words, treat the symptom instead of the cause.  I learned a relatively minor surgical procedure could cure it permanently, and learned there are exercises to prevent the dizziness.

I have also hypoglycemia, plus am also prone to dehydration.  

I'm one of those people who almost never gets sick, and go into panic-mode when anything is abnormal.  So I'm wondering if anyone here experiences this symptom, and if the cause was determined.


----------



## MickaC (Jun 18, 2020)

@JaniceM   Wow.... sorry to hear about your health scare..... sounds like you've answered some of your own questions.....was thinking.....could Vertigo be a possibility. You're right in saying, that often symptoms are treated, but the important part, the cause, is sadly over looked and not dealt with.   Hope you get feeling better.


----------



## jujube (Jun 18, 2020)

Classic vertigo.


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 18, 2020)

See your doctor about this.


----------



## Oldguy (Jun 18, 2020)

Agree, see you doctor...

FYI - BPPV is possible.  See this info 
https://www.dizziness-and-balance.com/disorders/bppv/bppv.html


----------



## tinytn (Jun 18, 2020)

*Otolaryngologist *or “_ear_, nose and throat” _doctor_ (_ENT_),


----------



## Treacle (Jun 18, 2020)

I have heard that very low blood pressure can cause dizziness but not sure if this is appropriate from what you have written. Just thought I'd throw this into the mix. ☺


----------



## win231 (Jun 18, 2020)

I've had similar experiences.  A few years ago, I started to bend to pick up something off the bed & as soon as I moved my head, I started to fall. I found that tilting my head left or right also caused the same falling sensation.  I was fine as long as I kept my head vertical.  That lasted the whole day, then disappeared.  I didn't see a doctor, but I read it has something to do with an inner ear disturbance.  Balance seems simple but it's complicated & it doesn't take much to upset it.
I suspected the problem was caused by my trying to clean my ear canal by letting water into it in the shower.  The problem hasn't returned since.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 18, 2020)

Treacle said:


> I have heard that very low blood pressure can cause dizziness but not sure if this is appropriate from what you have written. Just thought I'd throw this into the mix. ☺


Yes, I do have low blood pressure, but it's never been extreme enough to cause any problems.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 18, 2020)

win231 said:


> I've had similar experiences.  A few years ago, I started to bend to pick up something off the bed & as soon as I moved my head, I started to fall. I found that tilting my head left or right also caused the same falling sensation.  I was fine as long as I kept my head vertical.  That lasted the whole day, then disappeared.  I didn't see a doctor, but I read it has something to do with an inner ear disturbance.  Balance seems simple but it's complicated & it doesn't take much to upset it.
> I suspected the problem was caused by my trying to clean my ear canal by letting water into it in the shower.  The problem hasn't returned since.


That could have a lot to do with it.  I've noticed dizziness is worse when I get water in my ears.


----------



## win231 (Jun 18, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> That could have a lot to do with it.  I've noticed dizziness is worse when I get water in my ears.


I'm careful not to let water in my ears.  I guess if it never happens again, that was probably the cause.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 18, 2020)

win231 said:


> I'm careful not to let water in my ears.  I guess if it never happens again, that was probably the cause.


And yet, the 'doctor' at the ER that time said the best way to clean ears is to swish water around in them..


----------



## win231 (Jun 18, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> And yet, the 'doctor' at the ER that time said the best way to clean ears is to swish water around in them..


Yes, I thought my hearing would improve & a doctor told me to do the same thing.
Like Nancy Reagan used to say, "Just Say NO."


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 18, 2020)

Hypoglycemia can most definitely cause dizziness and even fainting.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 18, 2020)

win231 said:


> Yes, I thought my hearing would improve & a doctor told me to do the same thing.
> Like Nancy Reagan used to say, "Just Say NO."


Interesting, isn't it, when average folks on a forum are more knowledgeable and sensible than 'health care providers.'


----------



## Keesha (Jun 18, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> And yet, the 'doctor' at the ER that time said the best way to clean ears is to swish water around in them..


What? With the problems you’ve been having this is the medical advice he/she gave?
That’s crazy. I’ve got a man made ear drum that often gets infected due to water getting in it and Vertigo is what I get . Hypoglycaemia causes low blood pressure so the same thing can happen.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 18, 2020)

Keesha said:


> What? With the problems you’ve been having this is the medical advice he/she gave?
> That’s crazy.


True.  

Thinking back, the individual wasn't a doctor-  but a nurse-practitioner or somesuch.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 18, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> That could have a lot to do with it.  I've noticed dizziness is worse when I get water in my ears.


Bingo. Water . Worst thing for ear infections.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 18, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> True.
> 
> Thinking back, the individual wasn't a doctor-  but a nurse-practitioner or somesuch.


Probably still in training by the sounds of it


----------



## win231 (Jun 18, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> Interesting, isn't it, when average folks on a forum are more knowledgeable and sensible than 'health care providers.'


Usually, when a doctor gives me bad advice, I just ignore it & do what I know is right.  You can't argue with someone who thinks he knows everything - & many doctors think that.
Sometimes, I've said something to a doctor that makes him think:  "Doctor, you've known me for a few weeks or years.  I've lived in my body for 67 years."


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 18, 2020)

win231 said:


> Usually, when a doctor gives me bad advice, I just ignore it & do what I know is right.  You can't argue with someone who thinks he knows everything - & many doctors think that.
> Sometimes, I've said something to a doctor that makes him think:  "Doctor, you've known me for a few weeks or years.  I've lived in my body for 67 years."



Unfortunately, my current environment is one where individuals are led to believe the full range of 'health care providers' are like an inch from God-  cannot ever be wrong, cannot make mistakes, etc.  It's outrageous.

Years ago, I was remarking to a neighbor about an especially-incompetent "Physician's Assistant," and neighbor was absolutely gushing when he said 'Physician's Assistants have _almost _as much training as Doctors!"  
I was tempted to tell him if he ever needed his appendix removed or heart surgery, ask me to do it so he'd save money.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 18, 2020)

JaniceM.....it sounds like BPPV...unpleasant but not life-threatening. If you look on the internet, you will find exercises you can do to dislodge the crystals in your inner ear, the cause of your problem. Don't be fobbed off with pills.


----------



## Ceege (Jun 18, 2020)

Since it happens first thing in the morning, I wonder if it could be dehydration.

*6 Signs of Severe Dehydration and How to Treat It*
https://www.gohealthuc.com/library/4-signs-severe-dehydration-and-where-go-help

"Did you know that your brain is composed of 73% water? That’s why drinking water and eating water-filled foods can help your brain work better. On the flip side, if you don’t get enough fluids it can have adverse effects. If you’re feeling like you might pass out at any moment, or you’re confused over where you are, how you got there or what you’re doing, it might mean you are severely dehydrated."


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 18, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> Unfortunately, my current environment is one where individuals are led to believe the full range of 'health care providers' are like an inch from God-  cannot ever be wrong, cannot make mistakes, etc.  It's outrageous.
> 
> Years ago, I was remarking to a neighbor about an especially-incompetent "Physician's Assistant," and neighbor was absolutely gushing when he said 'Physician's Assistants have _almost _as much training as Doctors!"
> I was tempted to tell him if he ever needed his appendix removed or heart surgery, ask me to do it so he'd save money.


It all depends on where PAs get their training just as it is for doctors and nurses as to where they go to school and do their subsequent internships and residencies.  Never believe health care providers are like an inch from God.  We can only do our very best with the tools and knowledge we have access to.  Some, unfortunately, do not soak up and contain that knowledge.  Personally, I'd see my family physician about your problem.  It indeed could be due to any one of all the above comments mentioned, but you need to be examined and a brain scan done first and foremost to rule out any problems there.


----------



## Pecos (Jun 18, 2020)

It sure sounds like vertigo to me.
I had an episode a few years ago and it was unbelievable.

I was perfectly fine when I laid back on the bed to put in eyedrops, but when I raised up it hit me like a ton of bricks. I was so dizzy that I could not couldn't stand. I had no idea was was happening and I called my wife back from her morning walk to help me. She found our walker and I was able to make it to the bathroom where I promptly emptied my stomach. I was sicker than a dog and my head was spinning like crazy. It took several hours before I even felt slightly reasonable and a full day before I could hold food down.

The closest thing that I had ever felt to this was severe sea sickness during a hurricane off North Carolina, so I took a dramamine which helped a tiny bit. Later that day I got in to see my regular doctor who gave me something a little stronger that my own pills, but they did not help that much either.
Over a few days, it dizziness tapered off slightly, but it did not go away. 

Finally, a friend recommended that I see his ENT Doctor, and when I did, he got me squared away very quickly with some kind of head maneuver. I could not believe how quickly my symptoms went away. He told me that all the pills that regular doctors push for this problem are useless and the problem was that the crystals in my right ear had gotten out of position. The problem has not returned.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 18, 2020)

The Epley Maneuver often works for dizziness resulting from displaced ear crystals. There are many videos on YouTube showing the maneuver. I emailed a video to a friend for her husband, and it worked to stop his dizziness. If it is ear crystals causing the problem, this could be worth a try. Ideally, it would be best to have someone with you if you decide to try the maneuver.


----------



## treeguy64 (Jun 18, 2020)

Great that so many gave input on this or that physical malady. I'll dissent, here, on the cause of your vertigo:

A few months ago, I woke up dizzier than hell. I said nothing to Janet, as I didn't want to spook her before she left for work. Over the next few hours my symptoms subsided. I had my suspicions as to their etiology.

A few days later, Janet woke up so dizzy that she could barely make it to the bathroom to hug the porcelain. She stayed home from work, a rare thing for her. Eventually, she was OK.

We have CO detectors, so I ruled that out. I decided it was Austin's air that got both of us. Before CV19 reared its ugly head, the morning TV weather had daily reports of the "fog" in the air. Except it wasn't fog. It stunk, and it put a bad taste in your mouth when you ventured out into it. I've been here for forty-two years. "Fog" has never been a normal, morning occurrence, until recently. Smog is what's going on.

In our once small-ish city, we have now reached a tipping point: We have too many people, driving too many cars, to too many businesses, pumping out too many pollutants into our air. The result is SMOG, not fog.

Only recently can you clearly see Austin's skyline on a morning commute. Until CV19 hit, and closed so many businesses, reducing morning traffic by 90%, that skyline was obscured by haze/smog.

If you're in a city where the population has exploded, you may have become dizzy for reasons similar to Janet's and mine. If not, you still may be getting air from other cities that's causing your problems.

We are trying to take steps to leave Austin, but CV19 has muddied those waters, even as it's cleaned up the air. We'll see what tomorrow brings.......


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 18, 2020)

MickaC said:


> @JaniceM   Wow.... sorry to hear about your health scare..... sounds like you've answered some of your own questions.....was thinking.....could Vertigo be a possibility. You're right in saying, that often symptoms are treated, but the important part, the cause, is sadly over looked and not dealt with.   Hope you get feeling better.


My guess was Vertigo, too.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 18, 2020)

I developed dizziness. Went to the doc. She looked in my ear and prescribed meds. Dizziness gone in two days.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 19, 2020)

In my opinion I'd check your blood sugar and hydration.  I had similar symptoms a few mos ago and at that time was not eating enough or drinking enough water.  But if that continues I'd be sure to consult an MD.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 19, 2020)

win231 said:


> I've had similar experiences.  A few years ago, I started to bend to pick up something off the bed & as soon as I moved my head, I started to fall. I found that tilting my head left or right also caused the same falling sensation.  I was fine as long as I kept my head vertical.  That lasted the whole day, then disappeared.  I didn't see a doctor, but I read it has something to do with an inner ear disturbance.  Balance seems simple but it's complicated & it doesn't take much to upset it.
> I suspected the problem was caused by my trying to clean my ear canal by letting water into it in the shower.  The problem hasn't returned since.


I had the same issue two years ago and agree.  It has something to do with ? crystals ? in the inner ear.  The exercises (held tilting) worked for me.  Like OP, JaniceM, I'm rarely sick.  I noticed the problem most by just walking up/down a step.  Unfortunately, this was during a time when I was trying to finish painting a high stairwell on a propped ladder!


----------



## Geezerette (Jun 19, 2020)

Years ago I had a severe case of vertigo which turned out to be a middle ear infection. Literally couldn’t lift my head with my eyes open without wanting to vomit..Had to be led to theBR.  Dr Rx a strong decongestant by phone , but it was a couple of days before I could really stay up Nd longer before my senses were normal again. Go to Dr or urgent care, preferably with someone along.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 25, 2020)

I went in for ear related dizziness and my doc said nothing goes in the ear for cleaning not even water. I don't understand that because every store has ear wax dissolver. When I go in for checkups they use a water filled plunger to clean my ears if necessary.


----------



## priscilla (Jun 25, 2020)

It sure sounds like vertigo.  I've suffered with it for years, but seem to have it under control now.  It's the crystalline "rocks" in the middle ear that somehow come out of the "box" that they're housed in.  Having the Epley procedure done is most helpful, sleeping on the Unaffected side helps & doing balance exercises also helped. I finally saw a PT who really did help me.  Good luck!


----------



## Don M. (Jun 25, 2020)

Whatever the cause for dizziness....it needs to be determined, and treated....especially as we get older.  Falls are, after all, one of the biggest causes for disability as we get older.  My wife has ongoing issues with Vertigo, and a couple of years ago, she got out of a chair too fast, and took a nasty tumble, and could barely stand up.  I rushed her to the hospital, and luckily she had only severely strained her ankle, and had to wear a brace for a couple of weeks.  She has issues with earwax building up in her ears, and the doctor told her to regularly treat/rinse her ears with Debrox...which seems to keep things under control.  

On a more severe note....one of my old friends had dizzy spells, and fell one day getting out of the shower.  He fractured a vertebrae in his spine, and it damaged his spinal cord.  He lost the use of his legs, and was confined to a wheelchair....and over the next couple of years his health declined and he passed away.  

Do Not ignore dizziness....it can be an indicator of serious future problems.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 25, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> A couple of mornings ago, I woke up.  It was like being on an ocean wave instead of a bed/mattress-  moving around, pulling me down.  Not sure if this is a definition of lightheadedness, but it was extreme enough that I had to crawl to the bathroom.  After prepping for the possibility of needing medical care, I sat outside to get fresh air while trying to figure out where to go and how to get there.  Within a couple of hours, it subsided.
> I had slight dizziness this morning, and a couple of times a few weeks ago, but the episode I described was the worst.  Is anyone here familiar with something like that?
> 
> Quite a few years ago, I was diagnosed with calcium deposits in inner ear canal.  One episode was similar to the one I described, and went to ER.  That time, and other times, I was given a prescription similar to Dramamine.  In other words, treat the symptom instead of the cause.  I learned a relatively minor surgical procedure could cure it permanently, and learned there are exercises to prevent the dizziness.
> ...


Sounds just like the symptoms of Vertigo!   I get them once in a while and it is very unpleasant.  I get quite nauseated as well.  Take care.


----------



## 911 (Jun 25, 2020)

I had hypoglycemia for 8 years after I returned home from Vietnam. I went to a doctor (Endocrinologist) at the Cleveland Clinic. He put me on a new diet of protein. After a few years, I was much better and as time went on, it lessened. Finally, after 5 years of dieting, my glucose tolerance test returned to normal. Now, I just have to be sure to eat on a time schedule and to make sure I eat a fair amount of protein.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 25, 2020)

911 said:


> I had hypoglycemia for 8 years after I returned home from Vietnam. I went to a doctor (Endocrinologist) at the Cleveland Clinic. He put me on a new diet of protein. After a few years, I was much better and as time went on, it lessened. Finally, after 5 years of dieting, my glucose tolerance test returned to normal. Now, I just have to be sure to eat on a time schedule and to make sure I eat a fair amount of protein.


I never heard that about protein..  thanks for the info!!!


----------



## 911 (Jun 25, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> I never heard that about protein..  thanks for the info!!!


So, this was back in the ‘70’s until the ‘80’s, so there may be better methods, but this works. The idea is that protein turns into sugar. The downside is that unused or un-burned protein turns into fat, so you need to be careful not to exceed more protein then you burn off in a day.

When your sugar level drops, you will know it. You experience a myriad of symptoms. Shakes, a little dizzy, sweats, heart may beat faster and almost like a panic attack. If that happens, grab a Hershey bar. Quick energy. If you are out and about and walking a lot, burning calories, take something that slowly turns into sugar and gives you energy like; an orange or orange juice (no sugar added), cheese or a small piece of cooked meat. Good protein.

Once you get the routine going for you that works, it becomes routine.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 25, 2020)

MickaC said:


> @JaniceM   Wow.... sorry to hear about your health scare..... sounds like you've answered some of your own questions.....was thinking.....could Vertigo be a possibility. You're right in saying, that often symptoms are treated, but the important part, the cause, is sadly over looked and not dealt with.   Hope you get feeling better.


I agree.  I’ve had vertigo, sounds like that to me as well.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 26, 2020)

Many years ago I was diagnosed with Benign paroxysmal positional vertigo (BPPV).I was told it had something to do with crystals in my inner ear. I was also advised never to let water get in my ear because it could trigger  me becoming Dizzy. It still happens to me once in a while .


----------



## AmberTea (Jul 4, 2020)

I had something very similar about 10 years ago (it was decided that a new medication I was taking caused it) I tapered off that med, and the dizziness etc did totally stop in my case.


----------



## chic (Jul 5, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> A couple of mornings ago, I woke up.  It was like being on an ocean wave instead of a bed/mattress-  moving around, pulling me down.  Not sure if this is a definition of lightheadedness, but it was extreme enough that I had to crawl to the bathroom.  After prepping for the possibility of needing medical care, I sat outside to get fresh air while trying to figure out where to go and how to get there.  Within a couple of hours, it subsided.
> I had slight dizziness this morning, and a couple of times a few weeks ago, but the episode I described was the worst.  Is anyone here familiar with something like that?
> 
> Quite a few years ago, I was diagnosed with calcium deposits in inner ear canal.  One episode was similar to the one I described, and went to ER.  That time, and other times, I was given a prescription similar to Dramamine.  In other words, treat the symptom instead of the cause.  I learned a relatively minor surgical procedure could cure it permanently, and learned there are exercises to prevent the dizziness.
> ...



The only time I ever had to crawl to the bathroom was when I had vertigo. Never went to the doctor. Cured with the exercises doctors recommend. Lie flat with your head on a pillow upon waking and slowly roll your head from side to side. Keep your eyes closed as this helps. 

OTC meds for motion sickness can help this. Also D-Vertigo which is a cream you rub behind your ear. Best luck.


----------

